# Picture thread...



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)

here are some pics.. I know I posted a couple of these already but I wanted to start fresh now that I can post them all. enjoy! 



































Its true!! they really do molt!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 4, 2007)

Super pictures, whats the first one? T blondi or crawshayi??


----------



## regalis (Jan 4, 2007)

C.crawshayi


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 4, 2007)

verry nice pics


----------



## Halgeir (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely colors on the GBB!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 4, 2007)

Great moulting shots! And your GBB is gorgeous! I can't wait until mine gets that big.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)

well I know she was beautiful but I had to euthanize her  she must have had a bad molt and has been unable to eat or drink so I had to let her go.. oh well.. back to growin a new one!! and yeah the first is a C.crawshayi. there is a T.blondi pic as well. see how much the back legs thickened on that molt?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 4, 2007)

Tegenaria said:


> Super pictures, whats the first one? T blondi or crawshayi??


_crawshayi_

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

okay first off I have some post molt pics of my C.crawshayi.. apparently our stridulationg organ has developed into a more effective tool and we want to let everyone know how well it works!










and here are my baby A.avicularia















and some full bodied killing from the T.blondi (I love when they do that)





and a nice final portrait of the crickets face 










and a shot trying to show the blue tint on my G.rosea (suggestions??)





and last but not least my B.emelia.. I swear it really is a T haha















and thats all for now folks! I will risk personal injury and try to scare out some other good ones! haha


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

okay I got a couple not so blurry but shots of my versicolor


----------



## Teratris (Jan 6, 2007)

nice pictures, great crawshayi


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the pics! What a pink carapace on your rosie! Sorry to hear about your GBB, she was gorgeous.


----------



## common spider (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice pictures but the one that I like the most is the red in the versicolor shot that is very cool looking.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

here are some "pics" of my H.lividum

first a shot of my pet hole!






now look! there is actually something IN my pet hole!






now a quick glimpse after the cricket grab.. she knows Im here  






and now she is givin me the ass! the attidtude of these things! sheesh..






and finally.. look! gorgeous stunning blue! man if only I could actually see my freakin spider I bet you it would look awesome! ;P  






thanks for wasting your time on my "pics" AH HAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natemass (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome pics and just another reason why i dont want a h.lividum even though their amazing looking


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah every now and then its worth it! haha


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! I love the attitude of your cobalt! Great shots!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

I will try and get some actual shots of it some time! I just need a friend on standby to catch it if she bolts! had that happen before. one second its just a pet hole next thing you know POOF! H.lividum magically teleports to the back of your hand


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

Boy do I know about teleportation! LOL! My 1" pokie likes to teleport. Its like poof now you see me, now you dont... Then, a few seconds later you hear the feet tapping... Hehee!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

hahaha yeah the little buggers.. my first T was a P.murinus when I was 17 and I was not warned about the kind of attitude it had.. man tryin to catch that thing after it got mad and starting runnin around all over the place was one of the scariest moments of my life hahaha


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

Whoa! My OBT is a sweet heart, but then again I haven't held it or anything. I changed its enclosure the other day, and it scurried halfway out of the bigger kritter keeper. But, to have one as a first T with out any clue as to their habits... No thanks! I started with pink toes. Big on the 'blink they're gone' small on the 'bitey bitey'.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

hahah yeah the "bitey bitey" is a less favorable quality with the beginners  I remember my first A.avic would always try and rub its abdomen on me which I though was cute until I discovered it was just grinding urticating hairs into my skin  haha yeah.. how nice it is to get a bunch of spiders and be totally misinformed as to what they are like  no problems any more though hahaha. and hey at least I never got hit by the poo cannon.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I snapped a couple shots of my freshly molted P.metallica sling! 


















there ya go!


----------



## Alice (Jan 8, 2007)

i love the first versicolor pic  - she just looks so mysterious surrounded by all those waterdrops


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow your_ P. metallica _is looking great! I see blue! Those shots of the little_ B. emilia _are really good, I know how small that little one is, you got some great detail of it! Cute little thing.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

oh it only molted once since I got it from you .. so I dunno alittle ove a half inch maybe? haha teeny teeny


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 8, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> and a shot trying to show the blue tint on my G.rosea (suggestions??)


Yea, i can see the blue, cool!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

here are some "better" shots of the lividum.. she still wouldnt come out cause I was there..



























there!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> and hey at least I never got hit by the poo cannon.


I got the 'poo cannon' right in the eye last night from my veriscolor sling...  LOL! I just like 'poo cannon'.  Perfectly describes it!

And, I like the purple color in the H. lividum! Awesome!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

ah hahahaha ROFLMFAO god no!! an eyes shot!! thats horrible! my versi is so lazy now I can see the arc of poo from where she just sticks her but out of her tube and fires across the tank.. messy Avics.. haha poo cannon  you should make that your caption


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 9, 2007)

first off for comparison.. a pre molt pic






now the new front shots..















and another lovely butt shot as she begins to web me out.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow she's gorgeous! I can't wait until I can send my guy to you, too bad it will still be a while.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 10, 2007)

*Black Betty!*

This is one of my only Tarantulas that actually has a name.. and that's because she came with it  So first off here are some old pics of Betty from Lorgakor's pics. 

















and this is how I found her today!

















and also I was feeling brave.. or stupid and dug out my P.cancerides for a few shots.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 10, 2007)

one of my more reclusive spiders was being good tonight and let me get a few shots of it!

Megaphobema robustum  approx. 5"


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow! Betty looks awesome! I can't believe how dark she is, last time she moulted she had more of a blue tinge to her. Did she get any bigger? Love the _P. cancerides _too and_ M. robustum _too, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah she is definately bigger. I will try to re moisten the molt and open it up and then get a comparison shot of her beside it. and thank you for the collection comment but we both know who has the better collection out of the two of us dont we! haha.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

your right Arachnophilist, I probably will put the P. cancerides out for everyone to enjoy. I'll just make sure the lid is on tight. BTW, I love your versi. I still have to take pics of mine but she is sub adult and does not have those awsome colors yet. I can't wait, they are so pretty.

Awsome collection man. Just awsome. :clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> your right Arachnophilist, I probably will put the P. cancerides out for everyone to enjoy. I'll just make sure the lid is on tight. BTW, I love your versi. I still have to take pics of mine but she is sub adult and does not have those awsome colors yet. I can't wait, they are so pretty.
> 
> Awsome collection man. Just awsome. :clap:


well I appreciate the hell out of your comment cause I love your pic thread! haha and yeah the P.cancerides makes me uneasy more than any other T I have just because it is mean and unpredictable.. at least I know my P.murinus is just gonna sit there and threat display me! haha and yeah the cancerides is a gorgeous sp. when it is grown.. absolutely amazing for a spider I bought as "a big brown boring spider"


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome pics man i really want a metallica but id almost rather buy 3 ts instead of just 1 lol. keep the pics coming


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah when it came to the P.metallica I was just EXTREMELY fortunate in finding one that was very affordable.  it actually cost me less than alot of my other spiders did!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

well man direct me to the cheap P.metellica


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

if I run into more I will let you know.. I think I am going to order a few different pokies in mutiples this upcoming season


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

couple new ones! first a quick shot of my freshly molted B.albopilosum






and now my A.versicolor





















there ya go! I will ty to get some more later tonight


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy Crap Philist! Are you giving the versi some kind of hormones to show colors like that? That better be what mine looks like in another year or so or I'm comin up there and kicken some Vancouver butt. Fantastic pics man. :clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 22, 2007)

Man...some really nice versi pics!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 23, 2007)

Your versi is so gorgeous! The teal colour on her carapace is fantastic! Very nice pics!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

only one pic but I had to post it.. I havent seen this thing since I got it in October 

Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2007)

Awww! It's so cute and fuzzy! I think yours is the same size as my largest one. Very nice pic!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks.. yeah Im not sure how big it is exactly.. Im guessin 3" though.. smaller than my pokies. well 2 of them at least.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweet, Wheres it been since October and how big is it? Looks good.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

it has been hiding in its tube! lol it just never came out.. all I would ever seeis some toes.. then when I rehoused it today I got to see it and take a pic. I will try to get some more later on. some that are a little higher quality.. and for size I would say it is about 3" after this last molt. hopefully now that it is in a large tank it will start to gain some good size


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 2, 2007)

couple random pics..

First my little Cyriopagopus sp. showin that famous color.






The recluse






The boring brown spider






and some room shots.

the Tarantula pile






The Scorpions






The Centipede and the E.niger project.






Firebellies (newt and toads) Scorpions and T.duellica and T.agrestis






and my other frogs.






and that is where I spend all my time! hahaha Im such a bug junkie.


----------



## spinnekop04 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Pics*

Very nice.....


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

I can't wait till my cancerides start to look like yours. So pretty!


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 4, 2007)

> The boring brown spider


Thats a chile rose isnt it? Not boring at all.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 4, 2007)

im a big fan of the exo terra plastic enclsoures like you i have many ranging in all the sizes. they work awesome and youve got a nice collection


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 4, 2007)

Tegenaria said:


> Thats a chile rose isnt it? Not boring at all.


You could be right, but I believe its a P.cancerides


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

Tegenaria "Thats a chile rose isnt it? Not boring at all."

Right Novak. The reference to boreing brown is it's common name (hatian brown) P. cancerides.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 4, 2007)

correct. it was sold to me as a "boring brown spider" I was pleasantly surprised  and the spider earlier in the thread with the pink carapace and blue tint to the legs is my G.rosea or "Chile rose" Thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 15, 2007)

well yesterday as my Valentines surprise my little P.met molted into a bit of color  its about 2.25" now












I will get some better shots when it comes out of that small container and out iinto the new cage


----------



## Natemass (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, i wish i had 1    lucky!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks Nate


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 15, 2007)

Congrats on the moult, it looks gorgeous! It looks just like my bigger one. 
I can't get over the fact that this one was the same size as my little one when I sold it to you, yet mine has not moulted once since I sold this one to you. Yet yours is over 2 inches now, same size as my larger one. It's just bizarre, it's been in pre-moult for months. I keep it warm too. Weird.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 15, 2007)

LOL yeah I seem to have a <insert arachnid equivalent of green thumb> lately  everyone is growing well. scorpions included. was the big one alot larger when u gave me this one?


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 15, 2007)

Not a huge difference, but at least half an inch. This one was from a different source than the other two, I got it a couple months after.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 18, 2007)

some shots of my B.albopilosum






















and my B.vagans Picture Thread debut lol


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

B.vagans is the only brachy i like and yours happens to be a very nice one check out the florida B.vagans you'll be blown away


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah I am familiar with that awesome colorform of B.vagans.. wouldnt mind getting a hold of one some day.. mind you when this one isnt so fat she looks alot more red lol. you dont like B.albopilosum?


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

ya i wish i could get a FLA b.vagans i contacted someone about it but couldnt get one, and no i dont really like most of the brachys they kind of seem like girl ts to me idk im kind of a big,fast,agressive t person my self, i do have some smaller/slower more docile ts but hey what can you do?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice P.met dude. The days are numbered before I dive in and get one. Nice pics.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah well seeing as its probably isnt a big trip for you to get it you should probably just go ahead and do it


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 25, 2007)

B.smithi molted.. sexed it as a male


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 25, 2007)

awsome pics bro, I cant waite to get me a P.metallica or two


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah dude they are awesome! Cyripagopus sp. "blue" are pretty sweet as well.. I really want to get P.subfusca this year though.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 26, 2007)

some more photos.. first some nicer shots of the B.smithi male






















and the pic sucks but my B.emelia molted (it's being shy)







and now some shots of the new P.murinus project..

first the enclosure











I am gonna let her settle in before introducing him.
here she is...






this is the new boy. "Captain Happy" He escaped and terrorized the pet store employees  






this is her exploring the new cage a bit.
















and that is all for now. I will keep this updated and post the project in another thread perhaps as well..


----------



## TRON (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing pics and collection! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 26, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Tegenaria "Thats a chile rose isnt it? Not boring at all."
> 
> Right Novak. The reference to boreing brown is it's common name (hatian brown) P. cancerides.


Oh right well you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics Christopher! Very nice set up for your _P. murinus_. Good luck, hope you get lots of little orange demons!

I can't believe how much bigger your _B. emilia _is than mine! Mine is still tiny! You must feed yours steroids!  Your _B. smithi _is a beauty, really makes me miss mine. Is yours much of a hair flicker?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Laura: my smithi isnt much of a kicker .. it kicks some hair off in premolt but thats it. he is pretty calm.and yes I have found a great supplier for Arachnid steroids and they are working wonders for the size and color of all my spiders


----------



## funnylori (Feb 27, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> and yes I have found a great supplier for Arachnid steroids and they are working wonders for the size and color of all my spiders


I wonder what would happen if I took those 'special arachnid steroids'...  I bet I would grow beautifully red (I am a red head) colored urticating bristles on my bum and start climbing the walls of my enclosure. I am sure my fiance wouldn't mind though. He would just be happy that I would actually share a meal of fried grubs and roaches.  

But... If I sprouted six more eyes around my head, and four more limbs I would be super happy! I could just hang out all day in my burrow or up in a tree and wait for food to waltz on by. Or if I was feeling adventurous I would just go out and eat my neighbor...  Ahh, the life of a tarantula is a wonderful life indeed. I would have to be an OBT though... Since, I've got the red hair and the attitude to match!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

well you would be a special one if you had urticating hairs then.. but it would be funn goin around saying "hey wanna touch my ass?" and then laughing as they suffer the consequences.. and heres some shots of your would be boyfriend as an OBT.. mmm friendly Captain Happy lol


----------



## Natemass (Feb 27, 2007)

hahaha, great pics man whats the project? just a breeding one?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

yup. pretty much! lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

my P.met was bein nice so I took a couple shots of it..


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 27, 2007)

kewl pics man. The metalica is getting a lot more color. Very nice.


----------



## funnylori (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooh Captain Happy looks like he's a Hunk Of Burnin' Love! :}  Mmmm! Lol!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright I risked bites to the face for this one.. so I hope it was worth it folks!! TELL ME IT WAS!! hahaha it was hard holding the camera still at first.. lol okay so it wasnt that bad.. but first some other stuff.

B.emelia post molt.(real big now) 





















and my versicolor waiting for its hand feeding. such a good girl











and the reason pet holes are worth it!
























































sorry I posted so many I am just happy


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! Those are some colourful bugs! The colour on your versi is amazing, and your _H. lividum _is a beauty! I love the little _B. emilia_, yours looks to be 1 or 2 moults ahead of mine. Good job with the penny reference, I'll have to remember to do that with some of my little ones.
Oh, and the _P. metallica _looks fantastic! All your bugs are so pretty!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you verv muchly


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 28, 2007)

Amazing T's Chris. You have quite the nack for getting the best colors from your collection in your photos.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

well chris id have to say your quite good with the camera and awesome ts once again, to bad you live to far away id love to see your collection well for that matter the only t collection ive seen is my own and the breeder i go to.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright I was watering tanks today and I found a little something.











It's my Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" I guess its a little bigger now! was unable to sex the molt it was torn. However I will ty to catch it in the open tonight and get a photograph or two to post.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 4, 2007)

its 1037 wheres the pic???


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 4, 2007)

I cant to see the nw pix after the moult


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry still no appearance.. it is being shy. but I got a few of the versicolor instead it was actually right out in the open.



























will try to get the Cyrio asap.


----------



## Tegenaria (Mar 5, 2007)

Beauuuuutiful!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright we are closer to a full view! I saw her scurry away earlier and the contrast of legs to body should be pretty good.!! Hopefully tonight I can get the good shots!!!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 6, 2007)

i want 1


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 6, 2007)

You lucky bum! Yours is showing some nice blue already, how big do you think it is? And great versi shots too!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks! I would have to say it is at least 4" now.. Here are some shots of my H.lividum's new setup. I figured if she is gonna be a pet hole it may as well be a ncie looking pet hole (my last attempt at this didnt work lol)
















And I managed to scare out the Singapore blue


----------



## Natemass (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome H.lividum and singapore :drool:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

Thx buddy. I am lookin forward to the Singapore's next molt.


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice lividum! Very blue.. taken with a flash or light? How big is your singapore? Gorgeous!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 7, 2007)

all are taken with flash cause I need a tripod to take shots without it.. too sensitive not to blur on me  and the Singapore is about 4"+ now


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't use the flash or a tripod for my pics. Have you thought about getting a tripod and experimenting with lighting? I'm thinking of getting a tripod is why I ask.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 8, 2007)

most definately.. I already tried but sans tripod it doesnt work so good lol


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 9, 2007)

i have a small tripod for mine but usually don't use
my wife has alot of studio lighting, i wonder if one of these would be too much


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 16, 2007)

It's been long enough Chris. Where are the pic updates? I know you have some to put up.


----------



## Tegenaria (Mar 17, 2007)

I just cant get over how cool loking that versicolour is! The colours are astounding! I hear theyre not easy to keep from slings tho.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 17, 2007)

ok Jeremy I am sorry I havent got anything new right now.. I WILL be breeding those P.murinus when I get back from Mexico in a week though.. so many pics then  and Tegenaria.. I guess they may be considered difficult, but to be honest I havent found any tarantula to require care that I would consider "difficult" just make sure they have what they need and try not to forget about them too long and they will do just fine. and grow quite quickly if you do it right!!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 17, 2007)

well when you come back i expect new pics, have fun.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> ok Jeremy I am sorry I havent got anything new right now.. I WILL be breeding those P.murinus when I get back from Mexico in a week though.. so many pics then  and Tegenaria.. I guess they may be considered difficult, but to be honest I havent found any tarantula to require care that I would consider "difficult" just make sure they have what they need and try not to forget about them too long and they will do just fine. and grow quite quickly if you do it right!!


Cool, I was able to get a male murinus for my female and now I'm in the same boat you are in. Let me know what kind of things you run in to so I might be able to be ready. I would really appriciate it if you would do me that favore. Good luck.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 23, 2007)

I will definately let you know how it all goes when I get home.. unfortunately though at this point it seems I may not get pics of it right away because my camera was taken from my room.  I will replace it as soon as I can though and resume all of my threads .   I will be home tomorrow and see if I can borrow a camera or something then.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 24, 2007)

mm thats no good, stolen or just burrowed without permision either way, SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 25, 2007)

well I guess it isnt a big deal cause I cant take pics. but my P.murinus project is no more.. the male was dead when I got home sorry Jeremy. I will tell you all I know on MSN though if u want. and my P.cancerides molted into a beautiful monster.. cant wait to post that.. also has 2 A.avic molt and my M.robustum.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man. That really sucks. Congrats on the cacerides. I can't wait to see the pics of her. She's awsome.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> well I guess it isnt a big deal cause I cant take pics. but my P.murinus project is no more.. the male was dead when I got home sorry Jeremy. I will tell you all I know on MSN though if u want. and my P.cancerides molted into a beautiful monster.. cant wait to post that.. also has 2 A.avic molt and my M.robustum.


Hey man sorry to hear, that really sucks, I hope you can find another male or something. Congrats on the molts, where are the pics!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

New molted metallica. and the smithi!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 30, 2007)

Awsome colors on the metallica. That camera is really woking well. Your smithi is a lot like mine in the sense that there doesn't seem to be as much red on the knees than I thought there would be. Do you know the sex of it?


----------



## Crazyspidergirl (Mar 30, 2007)

what is a GBB?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 30, 2007)

Stands for Green BottleBlue. C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah the smithi is a male.. and I have never nown them to have much more red on their knees.. it is usually the orange.. its the B.auratum that has the truly red knees. so that is 3 molts since new years for the P.met lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, your _P. metallica_ looks amazing! I can't wait until mine look like that, the blue is just gorgeous!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

no more molts yet for you on the P.mets?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 30, 2007)

Nope, though the larger one looks like it might moult soon. The smaller one decided it would start eating again and just forget about moulting.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

hahaha thats always special.. it seems I am generally quite lucky about my spiders growing quickly.. perhaps I just have a whole whack of boys


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

okay I dont know how ppl will feel about this post.. but although she was dead when I got home I am still proud of her molt and she looks quite amazing so I had to share anyways.

















RIP she will truly be missed.. note the defensive spines on the back legs and the thickness of the first segments of the legs.. quite a beautiful girl!! final LS is about 5.5"


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 9, 2007)

P.rufilata












you can see the flash marks on the underside.. I will try to get her out again.. I had just sprayed and couldnt get a good shot through the side.


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh thats never a good sight, sorry you lost that beauty!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the condolences


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 9, 2007)

Your _P. rufilata _is gorgeous! Can't wait til mine get that big.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 15, 2007)

some shots of my P.pederseni and my newly molted B.albopilosum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome albop. How big is she? Mine just entered premolt and she's just under 4 inches right now. They are so pretty aren't they? Oh, nice pokie too. What a pig.


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 19, 2007)

awseome hair on that albops,cant wait for my baby to get that big!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

some pokie pics.. my metallica cause it was out and its awesome... and my formosa cause it just molted.. teeny but colorful. this is the pokie that lived free range in my house for 10 weeks.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Alright it has been a few days but I have a couple new pics.. tell me what you think.

P.cancerides











N.chromatus with sperm web
















P.metallica










who likes hand tossing food to their spiders? lol


----------



## Doezsha (May 3, 2007)

I'm so jellos,  your P.metallica is gorgeous, your a lucky man. :worship: Awesome pics bro


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Thanks bro I appreciate it! its quite a nice calm spider actually it will sit and wait at the opening to its web and wait for me to toss it crickets.


----------



## james41777 (May 3, 2007)

beautiful p.metallica..


----------



## Lorgakor (May 3, 2007)

I love your _P. cancerides_, she's gorgeous! Is she super defensive? I really want to get another one of those some day.


----------



## AlainL (May 3, 2007)

Ya, very nice pics and collection, I love your P.metallica.

Thanks for sharing !

Alain


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I love your _P. cancerides_, she's gorgeous! Is she super defensive? I really want to get another one of those some day.


Yes it is the meanest spider i have.. so bad my friend had a nightmare about it lol.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 3, 2007)

Lol! That's awesome! Tarantula nightmares are the worst! Hmmm, maybe I'll rethink getting another, the two I used to have were not defensive at all.


----------



## Natemass (May 3, 2007)

hey awesome new pics good to see your still around


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

yeah im still here buddy how bout some frog pics from ya huh? lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 6, 2007)




----------



## funnylori (May 27, 2007)

*dies from beauty overload*

Beautiful T's, awesome photos, what more could you ask for? Well... Except frogs.


----------



## Natemass (May 27, 2007)

Hey whats up, i forgot you even had T's, i need to get some pics of my pacmen and my pixie for ya there gettin big now


----------

